# Big bear outfitters?



## thunder river outfitters

mr jim bard, sounds to me like you need to damage control. just because you invite someone back doesnt mean they will come. if their experience was so bad the first time, they will not waste a second time. which sounds to me like that is what going to happen.


----------



## Hammer62

thunder river outfitters said:


> you sat a spot that was hunted by someone before you?...lol why would you do that?...yes there is more then one bear....but it doesnt take much to blow a site up. doesnt sound right. i would want a fresh site. hunt over bait that has not been hunted yet. if he had trail cam pics of him coming in at night for 4 straight days, why didnt he move you to a different location that wasnt hunted before you. sounds kinda fishy to me.


 

Well it was my first bear hunt with a lot of firsts, I guess I trusted him and felt pretty confident, as much as I could, what were the chances that if I voiced my displeasure that he just stuck me somewhere and not told me someone else hunted it? I learned some things and will know more before I go again. Money was tight and I picked one of my second choices based on what I could afford. Like I said overall I had fun and woulda loved to score, maybe next time?


----------



## Steve White

Buck Wild! said:


> Sounds like you are putting_* sole*_ responsibility for not shooting a bear on the hunter. If you are a 'guide' you should know that if one of your hunters go home empty handed, it doesn't mean he/she didn't close the deal. There can be many variables to why a bait turns off, or a bear goes completely nocturnal. There is also only so much that you, the "guide", can do for a hunter when your baits go south. However, you cannot expect that the hunter is in the woods doing jumping jacks in their treestand while waiting for the bear to show up at the bait either. If your hunters pass on bears, then in my opinion, they had their chance to shoot a bear. That shouldn't be a strike against your outfit.
> I have sat on a bearbait for 6 days wearing scentlok, sprayed down with scent killer, wearing rubber boots, camo from head to toe, sitting motionless, playing the wind right, and letting the skeeters knaw on my face only to go home empty handed. In my opinion, I didn't do one thing wrong. Weather, moon phase, change of human (scent) coming to the stand or bait. Many things can change a bears feeding pattern. It doesn't mean it is your fault...or their fault.


I was not implying it was the clients fault. Yet most of the time if game is not harvested the blame is thrown at the outfitter. For all of the reasons you stated and then some could be the reason. Could also be the hunter for some reason. I have caught guys urinating from the tree!! What was he thinking!!! 

Here is another great example. One guy this year. Wounds a bear the first night( not mortally thankfully!) He sits 4 more nights with nothing. It was a 5 day hunt, but I said he could come back. Kept 4 baits going for 2 weeks for him. Baits were active with bear coming in on camera every night during daylight hours. He hunted 4 days out of 3 stands. Each time seeing nothing. The stand he was in the day before would get hit again when he was not there. The stand he was in would not get hit. I could be very wrong, but I am guessing that he was doing something to spook them bear. 

In essence what I am getting at is what was already pointed out and I have said. When you are hiring an outfitter to sit over a bait. You are paying to sit over a bait site that has been active in the time period prior to your arrival. There is no way any outfitter can gauntness an animal to come in on the day you will be there. There are to many variables that can change things in an instant. Hopefully the outfitter will do everything they can to provide you with a quality hunt, and try to work the variables out. There are many ways that can be done to an extent. Once you enter the woods there is nothing more the outfitter can do. Hopefully though the outfitter has done everything they are supposed to up to that point. If so then you got a good one. If not then you got a bad one. 

There are no guarantees when it comes to sitting over bait. However, my hunts with hounds do come with a guarantee!!!


----------



## josh swin

tjstebb said:


> anyone hear of these guys? they are out of manistique area and i just met the owner jim but was curious if anyone has any takes on his outfit? thinking about next year already
> 
> tjstebb


My name is Josh. I used Big Bear outfitters about 2 years ago . I think i paid Jim Bard like $900 or so for using his house in the U.P and as a guide ! Previously to paying him , i questioned if he would have a problem with me being a traditional bowhunter and he pretty much said No , well , after paying and showing up , i kinda got a cold shoulder from him about my archery equipment, the place was nice, i had a good time , im not picky , it was my first time bear hunting , i seen No bear on bait , the first night a compound shooter/ hunter got a bear, it was about the size of a cub ( i think ) ! it was pretty embarrasing , i met a couple of guys up there that also had hired Jim and stayed for the week ! We all took Jim Bard out a couple times for dinner and treated him well , I hunted about 3 baits total , i pretty much felt as if something could have been done better as far as getting a bear on the bait , there was no offer to come back and at the end i didnt even feel like saying Goodbye to Jim i just packed up and left (and im a nice guy ) He kinda bitched at me because i put out some gummy bears, honey and some other candy puff thingys on the bait, I left no wrappers / or trash ! I got along with him as i do anybody, I just think he could have done a better job ! im not a rookie hunter i have harvested at the time over 30 deer , i have seen on the other posts on here posted by guides who are sticking up for other guides ( jim Bard ) and blaming the hunters , If the bear are hitting ( Active Baits ) then there should be NO problem in getting the hunter A bear infront of him or atleast a regular hit bait , I would of considered this what i paid for and been happy with 1 chance ( A regular hit bait is my definition of a Active Bait ) Mine was not regular hit hints why i hunted like 3 baits ) SO I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND YOU HIRE THIS GUIDE FOR EITHER BEAR OR DEER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jakeo

josh swin said:


> My name is Josh. I used Big Bear outfitters about 2 years ago . I think i paid Jim Bard like $900 or so for using his house in the U.P and as a guide ! Previously to paying him , i questioned if he would have a problem with me being a traditional bowhunter and he pretty much said No , well , after paying and showing up , i kinda got a cold shoulder from him about my archery equipment, the place was nice, i had a good time , im not picky , it was my first time bear hunting , i seen No bear on bait , the first night a compound shooter/ hunter got a bear, it was about the size of a cub ( i think ) ! it was pretty embarrasing , i met a couple of guys up there that also had hired Jim and stayed for the week ! We all took Jim Bard out a couple times for dinner and treated him well , I hunted about 3 baits total , i pretty much felt as if something could have been done better as far as getting a bear on the bait , there was no offer to come back and at the end i didnt even feel like saying Goodbye to Jim i just packed up and left (and im a nice guy ) He kinda bitched at me because i put out some gummy bears, honey and some other candy puff thingys on the bait, I left no wrappers / or trash ! I got along with him as i do anybody, I just think he could have done a better job ! im not a rookie hunter i have harvested at the time over 30 deer , i have seen on the other posts on here posted by guides who are sticking up for other guides ( jim Bard ) and blaming the hunters , If the bear are hitting ( Active Baits ) then there should be NO problem in getting the hunter A bear infront of him or atleast a regular hit bait , I would of considered this what i paid for and been happy with 1 chance ( A regular hit bait is my definition of a Active Bait ) Mine was not regular hit hints why i hunted like 3 baits ) SO I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND YOU HIRE THIS GUIDE FOR EITHER BEAR OR DEER !!!!!!!!!


Great first post....longest sentence I have ever read. Just a tip,might want to fill in your profile as it helps others believe and can pass advice your way.


----------



## Str8shooter

jakeo said:


> Great first post....longest sentence I have ever read. Just a tip,might want to fill in your profile as it helps others believe and can pass advice your way.


The man is a complete fraud and should in no way should even state he is a "bear guide". He is a liar, takes money makes promises to bait and then puts bait out 2 days before his hunters arrive. 
I observed multiple ethics violations and left early due to not wanting to be cited for his behavior. I have hunted all over the country with many, many guides and he is by far the worst i have ever observed. 
Absolute scammer!


----------

